# Hummerbee research



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

The XL or Turbo will lift a 2500 lb. tote onto the back of a truck. If you feel you will ever have a need to lift more than that then get an XRT. Personally I wouldn't pay the extra money nor would I want to haul around the extra 800+ lbs.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

does hummer bee finance ?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

One year isn't much use. How many hours?


----------



## Crabo (Jan 17, 2012)

I am not sure how many he has. He is trading in one every year. He says they have about 3000 hours.


----------



## Crabo (Jan 17, 2012)

johnbeejohn said:


> does hummer bee finance ?


http://www.hummerbee.com/finance.html


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

im assuming that the new ones are also covered by a warranty 
why not get one on payments with a warranty with 0 hours for 7000 more
23000 is a big thing to drop at one time when you could spread it out 
i dont know your position or how u fell about things like loans all just my thought while reading


----------



## Crabo (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you John for the input. This is the reason I am asking for help here. I don't know if the bigger used machine would be better for me than the smaller machine new. We used the XL that a friend of ours had for a couple of weeks along with our skid steer. The extra lifting ability of the XL let us stack another row of supers on our pallets that went in the warming room. (our skidder would tip trying to lift that much) That made a difference to our small warming room.

I like the idea of new because I take care of my stuff, just trying to make an informed decision.

Jim, thank you for your input also.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I would think that many lenders would be hesitant about forking out 40 grand for something that has no title and may well be trucked all over the country.


----------



## Crabo (Jan 17, 2012)

jim lyon said:


> I would think that many lenders would be hesitant about forking out 40 grand for something that has no title and may well be trucked all over the country.


I know FSA required insurance on our skidsteer when we got a term loan for equipment from them.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

If I were you and seriously considering the purchase of the forklift, I would ask if I could come out and look it over carefuylly.
But what you are really doing is looking over the general condition of ALL OF HIS OTHER EQUIPMENT.
Does all of his pickups have dents all over?
Are all of his tires bald?
Look at the wiring and plumbing that is visible around his buildings.
Does it look like he is one that takes care of his stuff like you do?
If the property looks like a junk yard, and / or you see a lot of beat up equipment, you may want to pass.
Ask him who does his maintenance. If he tells you that he does, ask him where he does it.
If his shop is well organized and neat as a pin, that would be encouraging.
If he really takes care of things, he will most likely be very happy to tell you about his maintenance program.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

if he is trading in on a new one every year i cant see him being to concerned about general reapiars and such


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

3000 hours at 50 miles per hour is 150,000 miles. What shape is a car or truck in after 150,000 miles driven off-road?

Crazy Roland


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I have 2 Hummerbee Turbos. One with about 1100 hours and the other with around 800. We typically put 200 to 250 hours on each machine annually. They have both been very trouble free, though I just replaced an alternator on the older machine ($400 bucks, yikes). Aside from that we carry a grease gun with each machine and regularly grease them, change oil every 100 hours, replace filters as needed and keep them inside as much as possible. Aside from this there isn't a heck of a lot of maintenance to do on them, just treat them with a little respect.


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

I bought a new XL 4 years ago I think. No problems and it lifts 2500 lb pallets of sugar just fine. It's a fairly small machine and lets me navigate the tight quarters in my storage building. Pulled my F450 out of the mud when I it got stuck a couple of years ago. Wasn't buried but couldn't get out on my own.


----------



## Woodside (Aug 10, 2010)

tractors are generally good for ~10k hours... 3k hours isnt much on something like a hummerbee.. There might be some other options too.. I bought a used older swinger as a secondary with 900 hours on it for 12k.. smaller machine but does everything I need it too. I have never needed clamps but then again I do no goto apples.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I would look at a swingerbee. They have a finance company that will do financing as a farm. So you can pick your payment schedule. I have had mine for several years and it is my favorite tool. My wife often wonders If I like it more then the kids. I use it to load my bee's as well as tons of stuff around the house. It in my opinion way more industrial then the hummer-bee. It is the original hummerbee before A&O made their own hummerbee.

http://www.nmc-wollard.com/specsheets/Bee 1-14 Lit-V11-sml.pdf

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...round-Apiary-usage&highlight=swinger+humerbee
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?251480-Swinger-1k-loader&highlight=hummerbee+swinger
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...Wollard-(Swinger)&highlight=hummerbee+swinger

I have the clamps. They are a pain sometimes when I forget they are down. They are also not long enough to lift one set of hives. I need a double stack to make them useful. I need to make extensions.


----------

